# My B11 project..



## tva (Jun 18, 2004)

Yeah, I know I'm crazy when I try to build something from this rustbomb...

But pictures tell you more than my inadequate english so click here. There are 2 pics from my current (t)rusty 2d b11 too


I only have few hours / week to fix that excuse for a car but It's really not that bad it looks so I think have it done in next month or so.

mods. to do:
sunroof from cherry
dash from cherry
bored e15 engine / e15t, too bad that e15t is hard to find here in finland 
headlights form fiat regata, taillights from fiat uno 
some other minor mods.


I try to use as little money as possible for that car but still make it differ from other sunnies. And because I happen to have those (wrecked)fiats I'll use those lights etc...

-tva


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

finland? hell yea...good luck...

cant wait to see it when its "finnished" hahahaha


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

Nice restoration work your doing there... hope to se it finished soon..


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

You have a fair amount of work ahead of you, but the end result will be well worth it. Just take your time and make sure everything is done right. So many people cut corners when doing a restoration and the end result shows it. I wanna see more pics as more work is completed. Good luck with your project.


----------

